# Cure 1, Prague powder



## Keith JD1981 (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm sure many off you are tired of seeing these but... I just got done stuffing about 40 lbs of pork and deer into casings and plan to smoke, not cold smoke, tomorrow. I added 60 grams of cure 1, instead of the 48 grams. Will my sausage be safe?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2018)

That is 0.33% instead of 0.25%, not a toxic level. Smoking to an IT of 150°F will dissipate most of that as well. You will be fine...JJ


----------



## Keith JD1981 (Oct 29, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> That is 0.33% instead of 0.25%, not a toxic level. Smoking to an IT of 150°F will dissipate most of that as well. You will be fine...JJ



Thank you


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 29, 2018)

Better to Prague,
Than to worry.

I'd eat a pound or two of your sausage without a worry in the world.

And like Chef JimmyJ said, heat neutralizes the Prague.
I use 1/4 tsp (leveled), per pound, in all my jerky marinades.
My dehydrator hits 173°. Much too warm for Prague.


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That is 0.33% instead of 0.25%, not a toxic level. Smoking to an IT of 150°F will dissipate most of that as well. You will be fine...JJ


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 13, 2019)

How many grams of Prague #1 do I add to 20lbs. Ground pork butt for cold smoking sausage links ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2019)

20lb = 9072g / 1000 = 9.72Kg × 2.25g/Kg = 20.41g Cure #1 for 20 lbs Pork. Or by volume, 4 level teaspoons Cure #1...
Your sausage needs to be cooked, just like Smoked Kielbasa. Hang the sausage in the smoker at 130°F, no smoke, for 1 hour. Raise the temp to 140°F and start smoking. Smoke 1 hour and raise temp to 150, then 10°F each hour to a smoker temp of 170°F. Continue Smoking until the IT reaches 150°F. Chill in Ice water to room temp. Drain and hang at room temp at least 1 hour to bloom. Refrigerate. The sausage is ready to eat or can be reheated, grilled, fried, whatever you like...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2019)

JJ....  May I.....  

*20#* = *1.13 grams per pound = 22.6 grams cure#1*


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 13, 2019)

20lb = 9072g / 1000 = 9.72Kg × 2.25g/Kg = 20.41g Cure #1 for 20 lbs Pork. Or by volume, 4 level teaspoons Cure #1...
Your sausage needs to be cooked, just like Smoked Kielbasa. Hang the sausage in the smoker at 130°F, no smoke, for 1 hour. Raise the temp to 140°F and start smoking. Smoke 1 hour and raise temp to 150, then 10°F each hour to a smoker temp of 170°F. Continue Smoking until the IT reaches 150°F. Chill in Ice water to room temp. Drain and hang at room temp at least 1 hour to bloom. Refrigerate. The sausage is ready to eat or can be reheated, grilled, fried, whatever you like...JJ

Thanks a lot J.J. !


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you too Daveomak!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2019)

daveomak said:


> JJ....  May I.....
> 
> *20#* = *1.13 grams per pound = 22.6 grams cure#1*



Thanks Dave. I originally divided the 9072g (20#) by 2000.Ooopps! Should be 1000g per Kg. I edited the posts to reflect the correction. BIG THANKS for watching my and all our members backs...JJ


----------

